# Lack of skips



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I haven’t had any shows with skip mode for days. Is it just me or anyone else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No skip on recordings

That's just one of the threads.


----------

